# net.wlan0 missing

## Ryuzaki

I know I'm missing something drop dead obvious, but for the life of me I can't figure it out. it appears that my net.wlan0 does not exist. when I look in /etc/init.d/ the only things starting with net are net.eth0, net.eth1 and net.lo.

Did I miss something in make menuconfig? Like having my Atheros Wireless Card not configured as a Module?

----------

## JC99

Try creating it by running the following command in the /etc/init.d/ directory...

```
ln -s net.lo net.wlan0
```

----------

## Ryuzaki

 *JC99 wrote:*   

> Try creating it by running the following command in the /etc/init.d/ directory...
> 
> ```
> ln -s net.lo net.wlan0
> ```
> ...

 

That got it in there, but when ever I try to run a made script to connetc (that has worked before every time it has been used) and I get this result:

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0: ERROR while getting interfaces flags: No such device
> 
> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
> 
> SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.
> ...

 

----------

## ewaller

Can you post the output of ifconfig -a  ??

----------

## Sergey.T

Could you post lspci output and kernel config?

----------

## Ryuzaki

 *ewaller wrote:*   

> Can you post the output of ifconfig -a  ??

 

The only headdings that come up are lo and sit0. I tried # ifconfig up wlan0 and  # ifconfig up net.wlan0 and got this:  *Quote:*   

> wlan0: Host name lookup failure
> 
> ifconfig: '--help' gives usage information.

 

I'm thinking that this has something to do with improper configuration of the kernel. So if that's the case, do I do make menuconfig and if so, what am I supposed to do?

----------

## Ryuzaki

 *Sergey.T wrote:*   

> Could you post lspci output and kernel config?

  Umm... lspci doesn't exist on the system. 

 *Quote:*   

>  # lspci
> 
> -bash: lspci: command not found 

 

And this is dumb, but I don't know how to post a kernel config... >_<

----------

## ewaller

 *Ryuzaki wrote:*   

> The only headdings that come up are lo and sit0. 

 

In that case, your kernel is not aware of either a wired or a wireless LAN. 

Can you post the pci configuration requested by Sergey.T?  

Edit:  I see our replies passed each other in flight.  Since you cannot post the output of lspci, how about the output of cat /proc/bus/pci/devices

----------

## JC99

 *Ryuzaki wrote:*   

> Umm... lspci doesn't exist on the system. 

 

```
emerge pciutils
```

...you should now be able to run lspci

----------

## ewaller

 *JC99 wrote:*   

>  *Ryuzaki wrote:*   Umm... lspci doesn't exist on the system.  
> 
> ```
> emerge pciutils
> ```
> ...

 

The only problem is that he does not seem to have a wired LAN either :/   (See the edit to my last post)

----------

## Ryuzaki

Yeah but that's ok. I'll just chroot in through a Live Disk and do it through there. Same results yes?

----------

## ewaller

 *Ryuzaki wrote:*   

> Same results yes?

 yes

----------

## Ryuzaki

Alright here you are, go nuts =P

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge
> 
> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port A)
> ...

 

----------

## JC99

I also use an atheros wireless card and here is what I have in my kernel...

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  ---> Network device support  ---> Wireless LAN  ---> <*> Atheros Wireless Cards  ---> <*>   Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support

 

----------

## ewaller

While you are in there, check the following:

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

   [*] Network device support  ---> 

       [*]   Ethernet (1000 Mbit) (NEW)  --->

           <*>   Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support
```

If that and JC99s suggestion do not conjure up eth0 and wlan0, then perhaps it's time to summon up pappy_mcfae   :Smile: 

----------

## Ryuzaki

 *JC99 wrote:*   

> I also use an atheros wireless card and here is what I have in my kernel...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Device Drivers  ---> Network device support  ---> Wireless LAN  ---> <*> Atheros Wireless Cards  ---> <*>   Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support 

 

I've already got the "Atheros Wireless Cards" menu starred (should it be a module???). It has been set this way when the problem was & is going on. And under that menu there is: *Quote:*   

> [*]   Atheors wireless debuggin
> 
> <*>   Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support
> 
> [*]   Atheros 5xxx debugging
> ...

  And yes I did star all of them. Any error in that info? Like if something is supposed to be a module, or not selected...

----------

## Sergey.T

 *Ryuzaki wrote:*   

> And this is dumb, but I don't know how to post a kernel config... >_<

 

kernel config is /usr/src/linux/.config

But please do not paste it as a message, use special services, for instance, http://paste-it.net.

Also, run

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

```

and then paste dmesg output.

----------

